# 6/22 Smallies on Top Video



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

Had a fun early morning trip to throw poppers at smallies. 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/44527101"]Bronze Surface // Smallies on Poppers on Vimeo[/ame]

Get the details at http://flatlanderflyfishing.com/?p=819


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

that was a really cool video man. a couple nice fish too!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Enjoyed the video. Can't beat topwater smallies.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

great video, and it got past my firewall.

keep catching and posting the videos.
Rickerd


----------



## Rockyraccoon (Jun 19, 2012)

Sweet Video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishmonster11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thats an awesome video. I've always wanted to make a fishing video like that. Keep up the posts


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

really cool video


----------

